# pictures of 1 month planted 10 gallon



## lamthuyduong (Aug 13, 2004)

Pictures of my first planted 10 gallon.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow, that sure is a lot of growth 

Now, just add a tablespoon of aquascaping and you'll be all set.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

When you first start growing plants it's hard to think in terms of pruning and throwing away, but the time has come here! :wink: Start to formulate an aquascape and you will soon start to visualize something which will appeal to you.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Thats a jungle of plant growth. Check out some of the aquascaping articles and you will be set. It looks like you are doing a great job growing them


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Good job!


----------

